# Please vote for Nolan!



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey y'all! I entered that photo of Nolan into a contest for Parents Magazine! Will y'all please vote for him? Just click on the link! Thank y'all so much in  advance! 


EDIT: 
http://photos.parents.com/category/vote/photo/820325

EDIT: Voting has ended! Thanks so much to all of you who did vote!


----------



## BradMyers (Apr 25, 2011)

Votes in. Good luck Gal.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> Votes in. Good luck Gal.




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 25, 2011)

Got my vote.  That is a great photo.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2011)

georgia357 said:


> Got my vote.  That is a great photo.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Done!



Thank you Keebs!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 25, 2011)

Put my vote in


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> Put my vote in



Thank you Lee!


Remember y'all can vote for him everyday!


----------



## CAL (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine is in,good luck!Will be back tomorrow.


----------



## cornpile (Apr 25, 2011)

Voted for Nolan


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2011)

I voted for ya, too. Good luck!

By the way, that is one ugly dog in your avatar! LOL He looks like a Gremlin with those big ears! LOL http://www.retaildoc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Gremlin.jpg Just kidding ya!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2011)

CAL said:


> Mine is in,good luck!Will be back tomorrow.



Thank you!



cornpile said:


> Voted for Nolan



Thanks CP!



Silver Britches said:


> I voted for ya, too. Good luck!
> 
> By the way, that is one ugly dog in your avatar! LOL He looks like a Gremlin with those big ears! LOL http://www.retaildoc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Gremlin.jpg Just kidding ya!



Hey now...that's my baby girl you're calling ugly! My husband calls her the devil. She likes to torment him & our lab.

Oh yeah thanks for your vote!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 25, 2011)

One more Crickett!  Good luck!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 25, 2011)

And another!


----------



## Browtine (Apr 25, 2011)

Just voted for him. I love that magazine, too.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 25, 2011)

got mine as well !!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> One more Crickett!  Good luck!





rip18 said:


> And another!





Browtine said:


> Just voted for him. I love that magazine, too.





FERAL ONE said:


> got mine as well !!!




I knew I could count on y'all! Thanks for all the votes!


----------



## carver (Apr 26, 2011)

Done!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Crickett how can I be sure which one is yours or how can I search for your shot? Wouldn't want to vote for the wrong one 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Crickett how can I be sure which one is yours or how can I search for your shot? Wouldn't want to vote for the wrong one
> <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->



Hey Mike when you click on the link in the 1st post it should automatically take you to my photo. Let me know if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Hey Mike when you click on the link in the 1st post it should automatically take you to my photo. Let me know if it doesn't work for you.



Hey Crickett - went to vote second day and like Mike - couldn't find Nolan's pic.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmmm...weird! Maybe it has a new link. I will check into it later tonight & post up the new 1.


----------



## leo (Apr 26, 2011)

I got a vote in yesterday, went back today also .... no pic either


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry y'all. I have no idea what happened. When I click on the same link in my email it still works for me. I guess try this one & see if it works.

Removed Link


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

That one works!
DJ


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> That one works!
> DJ



Yay! Thanks for voting!


----------



## leo (Apr 27, 2011)

Triedagain this AM, this is what I got   ???????





> 404 Not Found
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> nginx


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Sorry y'all. I have no idea what happened. When I click on the same link in my email it still works for me. I guess try this one & see if it works.
> 
> Removed Link





leo said:


> Triedagain this AM, this is what I got   ???????



I'm so sorry Leo! I don't know why it keeps messing up. Try it again. It works for me now.

http://photos.parents.com/category/vote/photo/820325


----------



## leo (Apr 27, 2011)

Worked this time 

You may have to update the link each morning


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

leo said:


> Worked this time
> 
> You may have to update the link each morning



Thanks Leo!

The link is the same. I don't know why it wouldn't work earlier. I guess if everyone keeps having trouble I will delete this thread. I don't want to cause problems for everybody.


----------



## leo (Apr 27, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Leo!
> 
> The link is the same. I don't know why it wouldn't work earlier. I guess if everyone keeps having trouble I will delete this thread. I don't want to cause problems for everybody.






Not a problem for me, that pic deserves some recognition IMO ....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 27, 2011)

he got my vote.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 27, 2011)

Link worked this time and my votes in 

Crickett that's one fine pic


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank y'all! I am very greatful for y'alls support! It really means a lot!


----------



## carver (Apr 27, 2011)

voted again,good luck Nolan


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2011)

Worked well day three!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 27, 2011)

For those of you having problems with the link, I'm pretty confident that the problem is on the other end and not yours. Remember, the site hosting Crickett's picture is probably getting hit with heavy traffic and sometimes issues can arise. There is no telling how many pictures are there to be voted on. Heavy traffic can crash a server and this may be what is happening. Also, they may frequently bring their servers down for maintenance. When this is done, no link will work because the server will be off line. Of course, there are other possibilities as to why the link won't work. But, for a link to work one minute and not the next seems to be on their end.

Just something for all of you to consider when having problems with the link.

By the way, I voted again for ya, Crickett. If ya win any money, please spend most of it on getting that ugly dog of yours a facelift! 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

Silver Britches said:


> For those of you having problems with the link, I'm pretty confident that the problem is on the other end and not yours. Remember, the site hosting Crickett's picture is probably getting hit with heavy traffic and sometimes issues can arise. There is no telling how many pictures are there to be voted on. Heavy traffic can crash a server and this may be what is happening. Also, they may frequently bring their servers down for maintenance. When this is done, no link will work because the server will be off line. Of course, there are other possibilities as to why the link won't work. But, for a link to work one minute and not the next seems to be on their end.
> 
> Just something for all of you to consider when having problems with the link.
> 
> ...



Leave my poor doggie alone!

Thank you for voting!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 27, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Leave my poor doggie alone!



She started it! By being ugly!

Okay, I'll try, but I can't make any promises.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

Silver Britches said:


> She started it! By being ugly!
> 
> Okay, I'll try, but I can't make any promises.



Look @ this thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=607797&highlight= 

Now you can't tell me you don't think she's a cutie!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 27, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Look @ this thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=607797&highlight=
> 
> Now you can't tell me you don't think she's a cutie!



Yes, absolutely PRECIOUS!

I bet I know what "Precious" was looking at in this picture!







A mirror!





.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2011)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, absolutely PRECIOUS!
> 
> I bet I know what "Precious" was looking at in this picture!
> A mirror!
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks to all who continue to vote for him!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2011)

Voted - bump for more votes!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 29, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Voted - bump for more votes!



Thanks Dennis!


----------



## carver (Apr 29, 2011)

another vote for Nolan on fri.


----------



## cornpile (Apr 29, 2011)

Friday vote in for Nolan


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 29, 2011)

And another.


----------



## carver (Apr 30, 2011)

Sat.vote is in!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 30, 2011)

carver said:


> Sat.vote is in!



Mine too.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## carver (May 1, 2011)

Sundays vote has been made.


----------



## cornpile (May 1, 2011)

Sunday vote entered,Go Nolan !!!


----------



## leo (May 2, 2011)

Pic's there this morning but no vote "button" ???? I'll ck back later


----------



## carver (May 2, 2011)

leo said:


> Pic's there this morning but no vote "button" ???? I'll ck back later



I too wanted to vote,but no vote button


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2011)

Sorry y'all. I didn't get to post yesterday but voting ended yesterday. Thank y'all for voting for him though.


----------

